# Beck: Mongolian Chop Squad.



## Desi (Aug 2, 2008)

Anybody heard of this anime/manga series. It's undoubtedly my fave series. For those not in the know, it's a story about 14 yr old Koyuki Tanaka and his rather mundane, utterly boring existence, until the day he meets Ryosuke Minami. Ryosuke is an up and coming musician in an underground rock band on the verge of getting signed, but his meeting with Koyuki changes both of their lives and what comes out of it is a story about coming of age and friendship. The story follows the two as they form a band that sets out to take over the world...or at least try to, they'll face tribulation and opposition from all sides as they struggle to get to the top. 

I'm sure anyone who's into music will appreciate this series as it's faithful to the spirit of Rock and Roll. The rock references are off the wall and liberally splashed throughout (ex. a music store called "Yngwie Instruments" and the shop owner sort of resembles a Japanese Yngwie). 

One thing I must point out if any of you guys decide to get into the series, is that the anime series ends sort of less than half way through the full series, the manga on the other hand went beyond the anime and eventually ended where it was supposed to. 

Here's a youtube link to the opening.


Here's the closing. See if you can spot some rock references.


If you're interested in reading the manga, here's a site that offers free downloadable scanslations.
StopTazmo Manga Community! - Powered by vBulletin
Of course you'll have to register, but it's free, so look for Beck in the B section of the links.

If any of you guys decide to get into it, believe me you'll love it. This series if full of .


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 2, 2008)

I was pretty good, but I liked kaikan phrase and nana more.


----------



## Desi (Aug 2, 2008)

Kaikan Phrase? Nana? Ok, spill em'!


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 2, 2008)

http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=843

http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=4143


----------



## Desi (Aug 3, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks for the links. I read the descriptions for each, they sound very good.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Aug 3, 2008)

It was OK. Probably my favorite part was when they visited Seattle. I was like, "hey! I've been there! And there too!"  And the Yngwie shop owner > everyone.

Berserk, One Piece, and Jojo's Bizarre Adventure are the best though, IMO.













*WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY*


----------



## Desi (Aug 3, 2008)

One Piece is leet. I love the char designs as well (coming from a cartoonist, not an anime artist).


----------

